# Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1 Boot Problem HELP



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

PC Specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate
3 Harddrives; 80GB, 160GB, 320GB
Video Card: Ati Radeon HD 5700
CPU: Intel Sandy Bridge 2600K
Ram: GSkill Ripjaw 16GB Total (4 x 4GB)

Hello, I purchased the Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1 motherboard which is having some difficulty loading windows.

I have read that many people are having problems with this motherboard during booting.

The PC starts up fine, I am able to go into BIOS (which I updated to the latest using my USB Drive), It shows that it detects my CPU and memory.

Problem is, it detects windows on my harddrive when I let it load, and it asks me to choose an operating system from one of my harddrives. When I choose Win 7 Ultimate, everything seems to be working fine until the Starting Windows splash screen shows up. It shows for a few seconds, then just restarts the computer and it's the same cycle over and over.

Since it seems like it's detecting everything, I am hoping that the motherboard itself is fine and I don't have to RMA it. Many people who had to RMA this series motherboard couldn't even start their computers, as their fans would turn on for a few seconds and then shut off.

How can I fix this and what could be the problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What OS's are installed on the other Hdd's?
What Bios version are you using?
Were you experiencing any problems before the Bios update?
Try removing the HDD's that do not have 7 on them and see if the situation continues.
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

One of my other HDD has Windows Vista, and the other I just use for storage. I never log on to the HDD with Vista on it, only the Windows 7 Ultimate HDD (320GB one).

I updated the Bios to the latest version of 2103. The result is the same as before the update. 

PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 850W.

Also on the motherboard, there are several red LEDs that go on, if the video card or memory is not installed. The LEDs are not on which I believe means everything is fine. The one red LED that is on however, is for "Boot_Device", as it states on the motherboard. Don't know if it's normal or not.

Just tried to load with only the Win7 Hdd connected, when exiting Bios, tells me "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key". Now, I plugged the SATA cables in, and it doesn't even get to the "Choose Windows" screen anymore, it just starts beeping continously and I have to restart.

I think I messed up a setting in Bios, not sure.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

I read somewhere in a post where some one said that the motherboard could be shorted and that's why it is not booting properly. They said that it could be from the round screws (stand offs) that the motherboard sits on. 

I covered two of them in electric tape and now the red LED "Boot_Device" doesn't lite up. I am now able to get to the "Choose Windows" screen but it still, gets to the splash screen, and restarts all over again.

I believe this is due to the fact that I am changing the motherboard and using a HDD from an older motherboard. I will try to see if I can repair windows and if this fixes the problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a new build just assembled?
Was windows installed on this motherboard or on another PC and the drives moved over to this one?


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah it is a new build. HDD was not reformatted and was used on an older ASUS motherboard. I some what thought that this may be a problem.

I have a slight problem though. I currently don't have a DVD drive. The drive that I had on my previous motherboard connected through that large cable, not sure what its called, EID cable I think. Thing is, this new motherboard doesn't have an EID port. Only SATA.

I will have to check my other computer's (this one) DVD drive if it's SATA, then I'll take it out and use it to install windows. 

I copied the contents from my Windows 7 CD to a USB Drive and tried to boot the USB drive on my new comp but I had no luck booting it. It did the continous beeping noise. I guess worst case for me is to buy a new SATA DVD drive but not sure how else to do this.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the beep code here

Bios - BIOS Central

AMI Bios Beepcodes

listen carefully to the beep sequence as no continuous beep is listed

a continuous beep siren sound is usually associated with the cpu or ram not seated 

where the screws fix the m/board they are required grounding points

buying a new sata drive at this point is unlikely to fix the problem


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

I will recheck the placement. Thing is, the continous beeps don't always occur. This only happens when I disconnect all of my HDDs and only have the USB Flash Drive connected. 

Another thing I am wondering about is that in Bios, the computer detects the CPU and RAM with no issues. I can even overclock it at this point. When I connect all my HDDs back, and set the Win7 HDD as top priority, it boots with no issues initially and the "boot_device" red LED light doesn't light up anymore.

Only issue now is that it gets to the "Starting Windows" splash screen and restarts and cycles through this. So far that is what I am gathering about it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you used the hard drive with windows on it in another computer you need to run a clean 

or repair install of windows and run the new m/b's setup cd


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Well here's a new problem. Just bought a new LG Sata drive from some Comp Repair Shop (I some what didn't trust them). Bought the drive anyways, plugged the drive in, and what happened next, scared me a bit.

The computer turned on for a second or two, then off. I tried a second time, and the same thing. There was some sort of burnt smell of some sort and my first reaction and fear was that I fried the motherboard or the PSU. I also thought that maybe the case was shortening the motherboard.

I took both the PSU and motherboard out of the case and everything worked fine. So I believed the case to be the problem, until I took out the new CD Drive. I connected this CD Drive outside of the case, and it caused the same problem. On for a second, then off. Now I know the problem is this new CD Drive and not the case, motherboard or PSU.

I will go back to that shop and throw this drive back in their face.
What could cause a CD Drive to force my entire computer not to turn on?

Sorry I couldn't edit the previous post. Here is another update.

The issue now lies in the faulty SATA cable from the PSU. I have tried it with this CD Drive, and on a HDD without the CD Drive. Same power issue.

I tried a different SATA PSU cable, and was able to load with no problem, even with the CD Drive and HDD both connected.

The problem is that I am not able to open the CD Drive when I press the button for some reason. The light blinks for a few seconds but the tray doesn't come out. 

I am guessing that the previous faulty cable damaged the CD Drive. Is this a possibility?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Possible but how is the cable faulty?
Match up the wire colors with a known good one if they are in the correct order the issue will be in the PSU itself.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, my thermaltake Toughpower PSUs' cables are attached seperately. Meaning, the sata, PCIe, and standard power cables are all seperate from the PSU and can be attached or detached when needed. 

Thing is, this one bad SATA cable was lying around and was never used. When I attached it to the CD Drive and PSU and powered the Computer, thats when the issue occured of powering on for a second. I even tried to connect this cable to one of my HDDs instead of the CD Drive and it was the same thing.

I put this SATA Cable aside and used an existing one that was being used on my other HDDs, onto this same CD Drive, PC booted fine.

After using the bad SATA PSU cable the 1st time, there was that burnt smell from the sata port of the CD Drive. Although the PC Powered up fine with my old existing SATA PSU cables, I think that the bad cable damaged the CD Drive and now the Disc Tray doesn't come out.

It sucks not being technical but I had no idea that this cable would be bad until I found out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like the short has blown that 12v line from the psu


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm. Is it dangerous to continue to use this PSU then? How can I confirm that it is in fact the PSU? Is it possible to some how check this in Bios?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you could check that line with a multimeter


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Good news!

I went out and bought another SATA CD Drive, and it finally works. 
I have successfuly installed windows and am currently at the desktop.

I appreciate everyones help here, thank you all very much!


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok I still have a minor issue. I have updated all drivers, for the motherboard, video card, realtek audio drivers, etc.

Problem is my sound doesn't work. The bottom right volume adjust icon near the clock has a red X on it and when I hover over it, it tells me "No speakers or headphones plugged in". Which is strange because it is plugged in the back of the motherboard.

Also, the front panel USB ports are not working on my case. They are all connected onto my motherboard as well.

How could this not work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure you have the usb ports connected to a usb header and not the front audio header.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep I am pretty sure they are connected in the correct ports. I think it's some kind of strange motherboard bug. My mouse and keyboard are connected in the back to 2.0 USB Ports. 

There is another set of 2.0 ports that the motherboard has on the back. I plugged the USB into those and it doesn't work. I unplugged my mouse and keyboard and put the USB Flash drive in there, and it works on those. Also works on the 3.0 ports, just not on anything else, very strange.

As for the sound, it simply doesn't detect any sound devices. When I go to the device manager / sound, it has an AMD High Def Audio Device installed. I tried both the AC_97 and HD Audio cables into the motherboard, no change. I tried uninstalling the realtek drivers and let windows detect it itself, and it doesn't detect anything.

I am just plagued with bad luck here. For everything that I seem to find finally work, something else breaks. I don't get it.

EDIT:

I was able to add the Realtek Audio Driver in the Device Manager. However when I right click on it and go to properties, in the general tab, it tells me "This device cannot start. (Code 10)".


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AMD HD audio would be the hdmi output on the ATI/Amd video card not the Intel motherboard.

In the Bios advanced tab under onboard device configuration make sure the audio controller is set to enabled, and the front panel set to what your case support HD or AC97.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

That fixed it thanks a lot! Was disabled in Bios for some reason. 

Front panel 2.0 USB Ports still not working though. 

Maybe it's a driver issue or something, not sure. But the case cables are plugged into the USB 1112 and USB 910 slots on the motherboard. Same ports that these cables were plugged in on my old motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try setting EHCI hand off to enabled in the usb configuration section of the bios.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm no luck. 

What is strange is that before I got my CD Drive, I tried to repair windows through my USB Flash drive. I used the same front USB Ports and Bios was able to detect the Flash Drive. I even updated Bios that way. But now after I installed windows and installed the motherboard drivers from the Asus CD, it doesn't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hence the suggestion to change the hand off from the bios to the os setting.


----------

